
Compound Join Us and Help Fundamentally Change How Crypto Markets Work - Circeberman
https://compound.finance/
======
Circeberman
The majority of cryptocurrencies sit idle on exchanges and in wallets,
yielding no interest. At Compound, we’re creating interest rate markets to
unlock the value of these assets -- powered entirely by open-source smart
contracts on the Ethereum blockchain. We are growing the team starting with a
Sr. Engineer and Product Designer. We would love to tell you more. Follow the
link to our site to learn more.

